# ViP722 - L7.90 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New FW spooling:


```
PID=08B3h	 04/01/13 23:06:11
 DownloadID:A3KC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
 L790:'L040'-'L789','X040'-'X789'
 New FW:'L790'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': 	{ViP722}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> New FW spooling:
> New FW:'L790'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
> '1...'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': {ViP722} R0000000001-R4000000000[/CODE]


Thank you, thank you Mr Smith. A serious problem has now been resolved.

I spent the better part of this morning trying to fix my X10 systems. (my wife is handicapped and life is a lot easier for her by being able to turn on/off lamps remotely.)
Anyway, I tried different housecodes and unplugging almost every switch/controller I could get to easily to no avail.

Then, when I read your post, I decided to give my 722 a cold start while I continued troubleshooting the X10 system. To my surprise everything x10 started working again as soon as I unplugged the 722. Still working after the cold boot.

Reminder to all, do a cold reboot of your VIP722 today..........and thanks again to you P Smith for the heads up on the new firmware.
If you are ever passing by Santa Rosa on your wanderings on 101, give me a hoot and I'll buy you a cup of coffee.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

I got L790 also. The guide was very, very slow so I decided to check version and had 790. Unpluged and plugged back in after a few minutes (cold roboot) and the guide was back to normal. Don't know what this version fixed and why the big jump from L729 to 790?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lxxx versions are unique and using for all models, not just for the 722


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm having a major problem with L790 on a 722. It goes into a "stupid" mode with the OTA tuner unusable. The specific symptoms are 1) Responses to keypresses are very slow, in the 10-20 second ballpark, and 2) All OTA stations say the signal is lost. A push-button reboot never cures the problem. A power cycle (i.e. pull the plug) always cures the problem. Can't tell for sure but the problem seems to be highly related to watching or recording OTA. For example, when we record Jeopardy from OTA the 722 crashes into this state about 75% of the time. Recording the same show from satellite never crashes it. It's getting serious, having crashed 3 times in the last 30 minutes watching an OTA show. Is anybody else having this particular problem?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check OTA signal, if it fluctuating or low - use better antenna


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I doubt that my problem is related to a low OTA signal. With the station that crashes the 722, the transmitting antenna is 7 miles away with clear line-of-sight. As I said, when the 722 goes down, ALL OTA stations say no signal, and a power cycle immediately restores all of them. If signal strength is an issue it would be that it's too strong, which in the absence of more data is just as viable a theory as any. I'm still wondering if anybody else has this same problem:

1) All OTA stations say "no signal"
2) Occurs while watching or recording OTA
3) Satellite and recorded material still plays
4) Response to remote commands take at least 10 seconds
5) Power cycle fixes


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

tigerwillow1 said:


> I doubt that my problem is related to a low OTA signal. With the station that crashes the 722, the transmitting antenna is 7 miles away with clear line-of-sight. As I said, when the 722 goes down, ALL OTA stations say no signal, and a power cycle immediately restores all of them. If signal strength is an issue it would be that it's too strong, which in the absence of more data is just as viable a theory as any. I'm still wondering if anybody else has this same problem:
> 
> 1) All OTA stations say "no signal"
> 2) Occurs while watching or recording OTA
> ...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

speedboat said:


> > I doubt that my problem is related to a low OTA signal. With the station that crashes the 722, the transmitting antenna is 7 miles away with clear line-of-sight. As I said, when the 722 goes down, ALL OTA stations say no signal, and a power cycle immediately restores all of them. If signal strength is an issue it would be that it's too strong, which in the absence of more data is just as viable a theory as any. I'm still wondering if anybody else has this same problem:
> >
> > 1) All OTA stations say "no signal"
> > 2) Occurs while watching or recording OTA
> > ...


If you disconnect the OTA antenna from the module, does this still occur? I remember months ago an issue with the module connected to the receiver causing a problem. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------

